# Which of these two Mozart Piano Sonata sets do you prefer?



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

This one:










Or this one:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have over 20 complete sets of Mozart's Piano Sonatas. Neither or those sets would be a top choice for me but if I had to choose one from those two I would pick the Eschenbach cycle over the Pires one.


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

realdealblues said:


> I have over 20 complete sets of Mozart's Piano Sonatas. Neither or those sets would be a top choice for me but if I had to choose one from those two I would pick the Eschenbach cycle over the Pires one.


Out of your 20 sets, which are your favorites?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Top Choice for me will always be:

Ingrid Haebler's Cycle on Denon.

View attachment 78159


Ingrid Haebler recorded the Mozart Piano Sonatas twice. This was her second outing. It's a little pricey but you can usually find it from an amazon seller or something for a little less. In the end it's worth every penny as you will not find a finer cycle in better sound. That's my opinion anyway and I know several others who would agree with me. It's absolute top notch!

Klara Wurtz's cycle on Brilliant Classics

View attachment 78160
View attachment 78161


This cycle is very well done. Almost as fine as Haebler's cycle. The one on the left is the Import version and the other is the standard USA issue. Both are the same so it doesn't matter which set you buy. There is a lot of room reverb on these recordings so the piano can sound distant on a stereo but not too bad if listening with headphones.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Next would probably be either:

Alicia de Larrocha's Cycle on RCA
View attachment 78162


or

Andras Schiff's cycle on Decca

View attachment 78163


Both are very fine sets and the Alicia de Larrocha cycle can be had for cheap on the secondary market, usually around $10 or less Brand New if budget is a concern.

Those would be my top choices but the Ingrid Haebler cycle on Denon is unmatched for recording quality and interpretation in my book.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I favor Uchida's set; de Larrocha close behind.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Eschenbach played those sonatas - differently. Without using jargon (I don't have it anyway) the best I can do is say that he played them as if they were by a meld of Mozart and Beethoven. I like them that way, but it isn't 'central' interpretation.

I too like the Haebler very much.


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

Thank you, realdealblues, good details on your suggested sets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

I prefer Mozart sonatas on the fortepiano. His light and lively music sounds best on the instrument that it was written for. The set by Malcom Bilson is exceptional.
View attachment 78215


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Haebler's Denon Mozart sonatas were also released on CD under the name of "Joyce Hatto" and anyone interested in them will find reviews on musicweb of their Hatto incarnations.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> Haebler's Denon Mozart sonatas were also released on CD under the name of "Joyce Hatto" and anyone interested in them will find reviews on musicweb of their Hatto incarnations.


Incredible that the Hatto rip-off had all the critics fooled. That an elderly woman with terminal cancer could suddenly produce 120 CDs of astonishing quality! Critics who were sniffy about Haebler's performances praised 'Hatto' to the skies! I wrote to the Gramophone at the time suggesting some of its critics should consider their position but I didn't get a reply.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got three sets :
Uchida is pretty good

Wurtz is part of the Brilliant Complete Mozart and are also good.

One to avoid is Glenn Gould - I bought this for the sake of completeness and to see whether the performances were as awful as reviewed. I'm a Gould fan but this set is simply perverse, as if he was trying to prove his point that he hated Mozart. Perhaps he was mad after all?


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

There's Uchida and then there's everyone else.

Exhibit A:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I find this set quit charming and wonderful played:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TC's 'mind-speaker' _moody_ spoke admiringly of Haebler's playing.

[just a reminder, lest we forget.]


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Joyous intelligent playing without mannerisms, great recording


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have the Uchida set and enjoyed it over many years
I must look for another set on Spotify to compare and will follow some of the preceding suggestions, so a thanks from me also to those who have provided their recommendations


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

I am familiar with the Maria Joao Pires and Klara Wurtz sets.

Out of those two, I would definitely recommend Pires. In my opinion, she plays with more weight, and has more to say about the music. Sound quality is impeccable as well.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I like Maria Joao Pires but initially I found her Mozart sonatas a little tame, not the equal of her Schubert for example. However, I persevered and now like her set very much. I don't know the Würtz set but may now ask Santa for it next month!

My first loyalty though is still to Walter Klien's wonderful survey. What a fine - and underrated - player he was.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

What nobody likes Gould's cycle? 










JK... As big a Gould fan that I am his Mozart is not right.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I like Maria Joao Pires but initially I found her Mozart sonatas a little tame, not the equal of her Schubert for example. However, I persevered and now like her set very much. I don't know the Würtz set but may now ask Santa for it next month!
> 
> My first loyalty though is still to Walter Klien's wonderful survey. What a fine - and underrated - player he was.


I have the klein set on LP Turnabouts. Not just the sonatas but all the oddments including K1!


----------



## Herman (Nov 12, 2015)

Both are strong, but I don't like them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why when someone is asking which of 2 sets you prefer, do people offer him other choices?

For me the Pires set is the one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Why when someone is asking which of 2 sets you prefer, do people offer him other choices?
> 
> For me the Pires set is the one.


I can only speak for myself. Given the choice between Miller and Budweiser, I would decline both. I could not be forced to recommend one of them when I know there is Newcastle Brown Ale waiting to be tasted.


----------

